# miro video pctv



## jimbull (Jul 1, 2004)

ive got a tv card for pc but no driver can anyone help me get the right drivers. the sticker on card said miro video pctv.miro pulid -601787-3.0 cadac e7755 pinnacle systems gmbh


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.pinnaclesys.com/publicsite/us/Support/Consumer+Support/


----------



## jimbull (Jul 1, 2004)

thanks for the link but i dont know what driver to download for the pctv please help.possibley with the right driver i need


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?action=download&driverid=53223


----------



## jimbull (Jul 1, 2004)

cheers dia but i need the driver i english not french as i dont understand install


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i just d/l the file which is an exe. file i opened it with winrar and had a look at it,it was the only one i could find for a better match you need to put in the details at the pinnicle site,you have them i don't so i cannot put them in


----------



## jimbull (Jul 1, 2004)

what details do you need ime usless


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

click on the down arrow on legacy products and then scroll down to your card and click on it and it will take you to the relevent page


----------



## jimbull (Jul 1, 2004)

legacy products were will i find that


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.pinnaclesys.com/publicsi...nsumer+Support/


----------

